# Thinking about buying a bottle lamb....



## promiseacres (Feb 2, 2013)

found an ad for a bottle Katahdin (nonreg) ewe lamb born 1/29 has had colostrum and is taking a bottle well. If picked up this weekend they'll take $100....I know taking on bottle babies are always a risk, especially this young. My thought is she'd be a pet, a producer of meat lambs for us (I have 5 other hair sheep) and maybe with her being friendly it'd help my others not be so anti handling?  Any thoughts.... I know my first question to them is why was she orphaned?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

I think you should pass on her and get a bottle goat.    Just kidding.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 2, 2013)

well if I get more shelters yes goats may be an option.....but right now focusing on my sheeps!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 3, 2013)

$100  is a lot to be paying for a bottle lamb especially when consider you could easily pump that much into replacer for her.In my area you can find lambs any where from $20-50. Personally, I love bottle lambs and as long as you avoid scours they are pretty hardy little things.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm with brownsheep here $100 for a non registered 5 day old seems alot.
Non reg bottle lambs are a nightmare for anyone with many sheep so they tend to charge a nominal fee.   
If you do get it then good luck and keep us posted (offer $40 or 50 first)


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems like in some areas, Kats are crazy high.  One unregistered Katahdin bottle baby ewe lamb sold within the last couple of days on a Facebook group that I am in for $150.00 in one day.. I couldn't believe it.  When I ended up with a bottle baby dorper ram lamb here, someone I know GAVE me a little bottle baby dorper ewe lamb to keep him company.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 3, 2013)

Dh said the same about price.....but any hair sheep are pretty pricey around here.....:/  I have not heard from them so either they weren't too serious about getting her moved this weekend or she got sold....(it was only 100 if pu this weekend) otherwise they want 150....which is def high....imo


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 3, 2013)

$100 isn't that bad for this area. I just paid 100$ for a 75% Kat ewe lamb the other day
But she is from really good lines, parasite resistant, and unrelated to my flock. 

You need to go see the lamb and make sure it is healthy and the parents look alright before purchasing


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

That young would be pretty high priced in our area.  I think you are wise in wondering why this lamb is an orphan?  If used for breeding, you'd want to know that for sure.

A bottle baby lambie does sound very tempting though


----------

